# Hartford Cranks/Chainring Help/Wanted



## KevinsBikes (Sep 9, 2020)

Does anyone have an example of what the chain ring and cranks looked like for a Hartford (look to be 1894 or 1895?) 

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 9, 2020)

Here are some women's Hartfords with same badge as yours:


----------



## locomotion (Sep 9, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> Here are some women's Hartfords with same badge as yours:
> 
> View attachment 1263775
> 
> ...



cool bikes .... odd location for the chain rings/bottom brackets
they all have double down tubes, and the BB is on the top tube junction ..... I wonder what was the logic/reason behind it?

the bike on the post#1 only has one downtube reaching the BB and the BB is at the usual location


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 10, 2020)

1894


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 10, 2020)

What about the left side of the bike?  Is it just a dust cover of some sort that screws on these threads?


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 13, 2020)

this is the only image of the left side. This is from the 1893 catalog as are the previous ones I posted mistakingly labling them 1894.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 13, 2020)

Interesting thanks, I think my bike is 1894 or 95 based on the shape of the frame.  I’ll go through some catalogs too.  I’ve been looking through “The Bearing” from 1892-1895 but nothing yet.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 13, 2020)

I found a photo of this 1893 Columbia BB and this is the only photo that makes sense to me as far as matching the left side lock ring/dust cover of the crankset/BB, minus the oil ports, and its a much skinnier BB.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Oct 21, 2020)

Hoping anyone might have something like this for sale


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 2, 2020)

1894 or 95 Hartford girls bike. Hope this helps.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Nov 2, 2020)

Brian R. said:


> View attachment 1295709
> 
> 1894 or 95 Hartford girls bike. Hope this helps.




Thanks!  Any photos of the left side?


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 3, 2020)

This is the best I can do for now, sorry. I'm moving house so the bike is in storage until next summer.


----------

